# Craftsman 536.82125 collectability? rarity?



## rdefayette (Sep 28, 2014)

I believe this Craftsman snowblower is a circa (?) 1961 or so. 18", self propelled steel wheels, bread box engine cover/heater
Has anyone ever seen one before or have a rough idea of it's collectability?
I want to pick it up but have to justify it to the BOSS. 
Thank you,
Bob


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

rdefayette said:


> I believe this Craftsman snowblower is a circa (?) 1961 or so. 18", self propelled steel wheels, bread box engine cover/heater
> Has anyone ever seen one before or have a rough idea of it's collectability?
> I want to pick it up but have to justify it to the BOSS.
> Thank you,
> Bob


The steel wheels means it will slip on the snow packed ground plus it has a rather small engine on it. I would pass myself. I would much rather find a nice 1970's to early 1980's Ariens 26 inch 2 stage with a differential over this any day. As to how much it is worth the "value is determined by the buyer". It is really old and has a much older less practical design than the 1970's and later machines.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It is a machine of intrigue and sentimentality, rather than practicality. It is historical though.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its a homco, we've discussed this before here on *SBF*


----------

